# Comcast $10 HD technology fee



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I just noticed on my bill comcast started charging a $10 HD technology fee after I added there premier channel tier, where as when I was on there digital starter for the last five months there was no such fee. Is this right?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

leiff said:


> I just noticed on my bill comcast started charging a $10 HD technology fee after I added there premier channel tier, where as when I was on there digital starter for the last five months there was no such fee. Is this right?


Comcast, for each area, has their own plans that are not (at this time) the same, so in Hartford CT you have to pay the HD fee for the digital starter (if you have a HD cable box or any cable cards), but not for the Premier Digital package. Tell us where you are and someone in that area may tell you what Comcast charges them in your area. Even in my own area I get charged $1.15 for each of my 4 cable cards, friends (in the same area) get charged $7.95.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, I'm in SF bay area marin county. It seems my case is the flip opposite of what you describe huh?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

leiff said:


> I just noticed on my bill comcast started charging a $10 HD technology fee after I added there premier channel tier, where as when I was on there digital starter for the last five months there was no such fee. Is this right?


When you state premier channel tier what channel(s) are you receiving for your $10?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

well, as far as my Comcast subscriber options there has only ever been two options:
starter which contains most channels, and premier which only includes a few extra channels I actually watch -the main two being nat-geo and axs tv- formerly hdnet


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have read this before on different comcast threads..

and I do think it explains it all

comcast billing.. "is like a box of chocolate".... you never know what your going to get..

More important with comcast ..open ON -DEMAND to entire country


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I forgot to mention the other change in my config that may have triggered the fee is I recently upgraded from s3 to s4. Anyway, I called Comcast to complain and she removed the fee as well as credit me $20 on my account for the last two months, so it's definitely worth calling to fix. I won't be able to stick with Comcast long enough to see if they hold true to there word though. I'm going away for a few weeks and since I'm at the end of my six month promotion I'm assuming the most cost effective move would be to return my cable cards to comcast and cancel service so that I'm elegable for new promotion rates later on. If it takes two months to get new subscriber rates I'm fine not having tv after my first month back. I also have a second cablecard left over from my series 3 I'm not using I was being charged $1.50 for I'll be able to return at the same time.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the weasel words that cable/satellite/??? companies use. Out here it's "Free HD". Now I ask you, if I can only get HD channels by subscribing to a new package, and then I have to either rent a set top box or a CableCard, what exactly is free about that?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The thing I like best about comcast is that some random phrases show up on your bill describing your service, yet any attempt to match any of those phrases with the cable tiers or other options provided on their web page is utterly impossible, as is discovering what channels you are actually supposed to be able to receive for the service you pay for. It is like "Well, you can get a basic pig in a basic poke for this much, or you can get a better pig in a better poke if you pay more". I think it is a trick they learned from insurance companies (or maybe taught insurance companies).


----------

